# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  مين عنده تلخيص لمادة الاوتوكاد؟

## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]انا بحاجه لتلخيص لماده الرسم الهندسي (اتو كاد) لذالك رجائي انه من يتواجد عنده ولو على دفتر يساعدني للحصول عليه.....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الاتوكاد الها دوسية مش تلخيص  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Secret

شو صار معك عبدالله؟

لقيتو؟؟

----------

